# Remote app for iPhone and iTouch to control iTunes and Apple TV



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has tried this here - I have and it's amazing to be able to control iTunes on the computer via my iPhone - and have it display tracks and art at the same time. I don't have AppleTV, but I imagine it works just fine. 

So is the the way of the future with remotes? Forget about IR and RF. I have seen a couple WiFi remotes out there, but they can only control devices that allow it. And as far as I know, AppleTV seems to be the only set top device that takes advantage. 

Maybe DirecTV will be the first in this area?


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I've got it. It's a nice way to control iTunes. Unfortunately I have no other device in my house that can be controlled via wifi. Future? Maybe. 

My iMac sends audio via bluetooth to my home theater amp. Since I can control iTunes on the iMac via wifi from my iPod Touch it's great to be able to sit on the sofa (or anywhere in the house) to pick and choose songs as well as control the volume.


----------



## pprather (Nov 12, 2006)

used the ipod touch to run apple tv. it's works great. Amazing, free app. It shows everything on his ipod touch just as it's on the tv. Very cool


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

There is an app called Touchpad that allows you to use your iTouch or iPhone as a remote touch pad using wifi or in the case of the iPhone your GPRS/edge/3G too. It also now includes a view of the remote screen. So its a bit like a remote desktop...I dont know if its in the app store yet though.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I've used the remote app to control my iTunes library and my Apple tvs... Works beautifully... Definitely give it a shot!


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

Perhaps it's time for DirecTV to come out with an iPhone app?


----------

